# energy saving heat lamps



## Scott_83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Are energy saving heat bulbs available because my electric bill is costing a fortune

cheers


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, halogen heat lamps consume around half the current of a tungsten lamp and last a good deal longer.

John


----------



## Scott_83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------

